# Practicum exercise for CEMC exam-- ROS & Exam



## jl2010 (Nov 15, 2010)

Please help, it's so confused the standard from the Practicum Exercise for CEMC exam:

1. ROS
a. "All other system normal" 
--- they count it as Complete ROS (Case 1 & 5)

b. "The remainder of the ROS is unremarkable" 
--- they count it as Complete ROS (Case 4 & 14)

c. "No fever or chills. See chart log for remaining"
--- they count it as Extended ROS (Case 15)

d. "Problem:Cough, congestion, fever, sick contacts.   ROS and Medical Hx: Reviewed and unchanged"
--- they count it as N/A ROS

2. Physical Exam
If performed 2--7 body area/organ systems, sometimes count as Expannded PF/limited exam, sometiems count as Detailed/extended exam. What's the diffrence?

Thanks for any help.

Judy
CPC-A


----------



## torresjeffreyp@gmail.com (Dec 27, 2017)

*1995 pe*

2 - 4 system EPF
5 - 7 system Detailed
8 Up system Comprehensive


----------

